

Up Close With the Telepresence Robot From Anybots - ivankirigin
http://singularityhub.com/2009/03/30/up-close-with-the-telepresence-robot-from-anybots/

======
sanswork
About 13 years ago give or take when I was ~13 I tried building a telepresence
robot. My attempt was quite crude given my limited knowledge and involved a
seat in a frame with a helmet attached to the top. The helmet was used to
track movement of your head which would move the cameras. I couldn't do
walking so I was stuck with a remote control car which fit well with the
seat+box method since it was like a telepresence racing game.

My attempt failed but it's great to see someone with real skills+knowledge
taking a go at it.

------
ruslan
Although the overall applicability of telepresense idea still remains iffy, I
really like what Anybot does and it's no doubt one of the leaders in research
of self-balancing stuff. I cannot wait till they "teach" their Dexter to jump
up to the ceiling and run across the walls like a ninja :-)

